# How far will you shoot?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering how far you are willing to shoot and still feel like you can make an ethical hit?

I usually don't like getting past 50 yards with a bow.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

50 is about my limit.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll usually shoot out to a little over 100 yards. I just hold a little high with my 50 pin.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I'll usually shoot out to a little over 100 yards. I just hold a little high with my 50 pin.


You are sick. Very twisted sense of humor, you should see someone about it.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

I know a guy who Bulls eye shoots at 90 with a long bow I don't see how a shot that far is sick as long as you can consistently hit your mark


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Snipe said:


> I know a guy who Bulls eye shoots at 90 with a long bow I don't see how a shot that far is sick as long as you can consistently hit your mark


Oh, boy! :lol: You have know Idea what you just did.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

My max yards is ...91..ya that's it....91. I'm trying to work up to 200 but my wood shafts are coughing, sputtering and losing steam by the time they get there. At 178fps, I can usually eat half a sandwich by the time it gets there. My arrow whistles a happy tune and maybe does a little sightseeing on the way there but it always makes it.

One time I shot an arrow out into a meadow as soon as I got there. I sat down and got a drink and a book out and waited. Soon a nice buck fed his way out into the middle, which was about the same time my arrow was arriving. I just missed him by inches! ****, if I would have waited only a few seconds to shoot, I know I would have got him. Cagey bugger!

Accually I'm not the greatest shot around but I know my max 100% range. I will shoot 25 yards, preferably 20. But if I'm shooting well and I've practiced alot, I'll shoot to 30 yards. I have to sneak in closer than most guys because I shoot a longbow.


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, 90 yard shots are no problem! :roll: Look at what this guy is pimping on string sight.com.






To each his own, but for me I dont think anything over 50 is ethical. But thats just me.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

60 yards is my limit.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

About 53 meters. is as far as I'd ever shoot. that's with the bow setup I'm currently using. I don't usually shoot pastd 45 meters. Don't ask me why I sight in for meters.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

50 is my max....I practice all the way up to 80....and every once in a while I start thinking I'd take a 60 yrd shot or so....then I start considering what I just said. I just said that I'm chicken shi* and don't believe that I am good enought to sneak up to 50....40.....30.....20..... I also contemplate the time it took for my arrow to arrive from 60 yrds. It's not so bad as long as there is NO wind.....My form is perfect......my release is AWESOME......and no bugs (especially skeeters) are flying by my head. I also think about how I'm practicing that range standing up....so I sit, or kneel for the shot....and I realize it is definately not good enough to call ethical (by my book...I realize we all have different ethical books all written by different authors). So, I've realized that 50 is my max, and even then it isn't really something I want to rely on. I am all for the 20-30 yrd shot. But then again, you could take the 90-100yrd shot, hope the ANTELOPE turns the right way and the arrow plugs him in the brain. Just don't forget to mention to the camera that the hole in his head is a fresh fighting wound. :roll: :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a very fast bow setup for antelope and the same bow but different cams for deer and elk.

Both have the last pin set at 50 yards. 

My eyesight won't allow me to shoot any further.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I like the broadhead starting to make contact with the critter just as my nock leaves the string. So, about 27 inches is my max distance. :mrgreen: 

Like Longbow I have to get close to feel good about the shot. Usually about 15-25 yards will be meat in the pot, but I have killed out to 35 with a recurve. The longest shot I've ever made was about sixty yards with a compound back in my younger days.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Tex, did I read you right, a COMPOUND BOW, I don't believe it. I feel real comfortable with taking a 60 yard shot in fairly open country and no more than 40 yards in the woods. I like to use my stalking skills on the critters and see who wins.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

75 yards...given favorable enough conditions as can be expected...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

No comment to this thread..............other than my comment that says "no comment"


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

It all depends on how big it is!!!! :wink: :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Tex, did I read you right, a COMPOUND BOW, I don't believe it.


  I know... What can I say, I was once young and foolish. :wink:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB? You did what? Will St. Peter let you through the gates now, you know, having shot a compound and all? Well I suppose there IS repentance.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

My name is Anaconda Pintler..............................I once shot a compound as well, I was young and did not realize what I was doing, but with help and support of others with greater knowledge than me I have been totally converted for about 15 years now.....Thanks for listening, you guys are great! :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

longbow said:


> TEX-O-BOB? You did what? Will St. Peter let you through the gates now, you know, having shot a compound and all? Well I suppose there IS repentance.


Yes, I'm ashamed to admit it sometimes, but I have fornicated myself and shot a compound bow. You see, back when I was a kid and coming of hunting age, they were all the rage. Nobody knew the hidden dangers and the side affects that were associated with them back then. They just seemed like the latest and greatest neat new thing and being an impressionable kid I had to try one. Well, I was hooked. The speed, the rush, the false sense of woodsmanship and hunting ability was more than enough to spoil my ****y, over confident mind. It started out harmless enough, I shot it bare bow with no sights or complicated aiming systems. I shot finger release, and arrows with big 4 inch vanes. For the first little while it felt pretty good, just like the recurves and longbows I'd grown up shooting since I was 3. From there it only got worse, the farther I plunged into my addiction to speed the more involved my set-up became. Stabilizers, sights, quivers, wrist straps, balance bars, high speed cams, fast flight strings, overdraws, springs, pulleys, set screws everywhere, noise reduction gizmos, vibration dampeners, release aids, etc,etc. Before I knew it that 7 pound monkey I had on my back had turned into a 14 pound Forrest Gorilla. I needed help and I needed it fast or I was going to be lost forever and my good judgment and hunting skills gone by the wayside. That's when I got a job working at CFS. My boss and mentor Bob Paulson sold recurves as well as compound bows back then and he handed me a Black Widow bow to try out one day. I didn't know it at the time but starting that job at CFS was the first step to my recovery and rehab. After I shot Bobs recurve bow all those good feelings about shooting a bow came rushing back into my body. I felt alive again and shooting a bow was actually fun again. Bob helped me order my first Black Widow and six months later I'd sold all my bows with training wheels and I haven't looked back since. Yes the 70's were wild times and we all made stupid mistakes back then. But I came out the other side no worse for the wear. My addiction lasted 8 long years, but with help from some caring people I overcame that addiction. I'm clean now, and will stay that way till I die. 8)


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

It has amazed me at how far the new bows will shoot. At one of the club golf shoots they had one hole at 450 yards, we all shot for as far as we could, in walking up to the hole we could not find my arrow, when I got up to the hole my arrow was sticking in the ground about 40 yards past the hole. So I figure if I hold a little higher I'm good for 500 yards


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Remember folks, just because you can, doesnt mean you should.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's what she said...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

SaltLakeArcher said:


> Remember folks, just because you can, doesnt mean you should.


Thats no lie. :lol:

My max that is dead as dead can be is 60 yards. Of course, thats on foam animals, after three or four five shot groups at 20-40 yards to warm up. :lol: Dead on with absolutely no worries, windy or otherwise is 50. I've shot enough this year at all sorts of distances to know that if I can range an animal at 50, barring some unforeseen catastrophe (my bow exploding in my hands or something like that) they're going to die, especially now that I've actually gotten the bow tuned correctly, am extremely familiar with my setup, etc. That being said.... 60 yards.... thats actually a pretty good distance, so i don't understand the problem with getting that close or closer.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

my max is 50 yards no further then that.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Lets see, here is my breakdown:

Spike to two point: 30 yards
two point to three point: 40 yards
three point to four point: 50 yards
four point to toad: 50+, just aim high :mrgreen: 

Note: This post was made in jest.

My max is 40 at this time, I have not practiced enough to extend it out.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB, sounds like you've repented and moved on.
I too sinned in the early '80s. People shunned me at the range and diverted their eyes when they saw me on the streets. Other bowhunters hustled their kids in another direction when they saw me in a store. It was hell I tell ya. Luckly I heard of a one-step program where you drop your compound and run to nearest bowyer. That's when a kind gentleman named Jim Brackinberry saved me with a 64" Shadow recurve.
Life was good again, birds sang, flowers bloomed and my eyes were opened to the glory of the stick and string. I shutter to think of the past.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks fof opening up and sharing Longbow, dont it feel good to just get that off of your chest, having to pack tha heavy, painful burden around all this time is hard and understandably so, but that is why we are here to help you and others that have come clean with your sinful ways, Welcome to the brotherhood! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> That's when a kind gentleman named Jim Brackinberry saved me with a 64" Shadow recurve


God bless Jim Brackinberry. R.I.P He left us too soon... 

He even hunted with Wirehairs AP, how cool was that!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

my 50 yard pin pretty much covers a whole deer body.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Well then you are sure to hit him ............Right? :mrgreen:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I shoot as far as the situation calls for, but only as far as capable for the situation. I have taken a 55 yard shot, but that is not an every situation shot. He was in field with no obstructions between us standing broadside. I took a 32 yard shot at a deer that was quartering away. I would not have taken a 55 yard shot then. I had a spike elk broadside at 32 yards but didn't shoot because the shot was questionable. Instead I shot at the cow that was 16 yards. 

So I geuss the answer is 55 yards with perfect conditions and somwhere between 0 and 30 when there not.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Linda still makes flemish strings to this day and Jim's craftsmanship is still passed on though Wes Wallace. I think I'll go put my Shadow together and go shoot some bales out back, just for therapy. Chuck.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Idiot with a bow said it best when asked if his "long" shot was ethical........................"Of course it was, I still had three more arrows"! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Idiot with a bow said it best when asked if his "long" shot was ethical........................"Of course it was, I still had three more arrows"! :mrgreen:


He would say that...

Also listen for other famous quotes:

"How can my account be overdrawn? I still have checks in my checkbook!

"It's not unethical if nobody sees you do it!"

"Just the tip, just to see how it feels."


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

fixed blade said:


> I'll usually shoot out to a little over 100 yards. I just hold a little high with my 50 pin.


why dont you just buy a nother pin or two? thats what i did


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If your taking shots at critters out to 100 yards the only "pin" you should be using is a firing pin.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> If your taking shots at critters out to 100 yards the only "pin" you should be using is a firing pin.


Thanks dad...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been practicing at holding a little more highererer. I think I can comfortably shoot to 200 maybe 250yards. I have a 20% chance of making contact a 250, so I'm good with that. Wish me luck. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > If your taking shots at critters out to 100 yards the only "pin" you should be using is a firing pin.
> ...


Any time son...


----------

